# I could of done without this Eye sore. First Dragonball Movies screens leaked



## Superrazien (Apr 5, 2008)

Film looks like its going to be a mix of street fighter and double dragon. I hope I am wrong of course, but based on these picks no.


----------



## Xell (Apr 5, 2008)

*Nothing* good can come from this movie.

ABSOLUTELY NOTHIIIIIIIIIIIING ;_;


----------



## Junas (Apr 5, 2008)

Hell no... This is too much like Street Fighter or Super Mario Bros.... This movie is going to be full of PHAIL!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 5, 2008)

IT BURNS!!!


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 5, 2008)

1st pic ... Wtf are those suppose to be 

2nd pic ..I'm guessing he's about to power up  or he just farted which causes one of the blinds to fold up  

3rd pic ... uh, Mr. Popo ? 

Overall, laughable. But better looking pics than the first ones that leaked a few months back. Still, overall, laughable.


----------



## laly (Apr 5, 2008)

I always thought making a DB liveaction was very bad idea. But I'm probably still gonna watch it anyway.


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Apr 5, 2008)

Wow, they do look horrible. I hope the quality of the pictures aren't a preview to the movie's filming quality.


----------



## Rivayir (Apr 5, 2008)

I think, I remember those guys from some Power Rangers episode.


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 5, 2008)

lol!! this looks like some really bad B grade movie 

dragonball is the type of manga/anime that is damn hard to be made into a live action without it coming across as extremely laughable, cheesy and very much over the top.


----------



## illusion (Apr 5, 2008)

Lastier said:


> I think, I remember those guys from some Power Rangers episode.



Siba men? :amazed

This looks as bad as Street Fighter, the sad thing is, I'm still gonna watch it.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 5, 2008)

With me being a true DBZ fan, im still gonna see it. However, some animes just arent meant to be made into a live action film, and DBZ is definitly one of them.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 5, 2008)

Looks so fucking shit. Will he even go SSJ in the movie?


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 5, 2008)

Don't know if you guys caught it, but you go to the Gallery, they pictures of that Girl as Bulma, and the tournament Arena. The Arena looks like a high school gym, and the girl as Bulma is hot, but so totally not the Bulma we know.


Its a shame, DB/Z could of been really cool and epic to bad they made a blend of Street Fighter, Double Dragon, and Power Rangers.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 5, 2008)

Those grey guys look like the puddies from might morphin power rangers, as Lastier said.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 5, 2008)

EPIC                     FAIL


----------



## Koi (Apr 5, 2008)

I.. I can't even, like.. what's going _on?_


----------



## Kameil (Apr 5, 2008)

Well now I don't have to question the fact that the movie is going to be *garbage.*


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 5, 2008)

Ah crap... those really do look kinda bad


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 5, 2008)

Gonna be the best movie eva.


----------



## Bender (Apr 5, 2008)

*Cries*

How could they do this?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 5, 2008)

Why do they have an asian guy playing Yamcha, but not Goku?

This is going to be one of those "white messiah" movies isn't it?


----------



## Snow (Apr 5, 2008)

lol I hope that's Mr. Popo.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 5, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Why do they have an asian guy playing Yamcha, but not Goku?
> 
> This is going to be one of those "white messiah" movies isn't it?



Cause goku don't look asian.


----------



## Junas (Apr 5, 2008)

Those in charge of the film obviously have shortsighted eyes in portraying DBZ according to  America... It has been the same formula filmmakers used over and over since Super Mario Bros.... They cannot make a Japanese made product localized to America very well. That is why this movie just plain fails....


----------



## Itachi_forsaken (Apr 5, 2008)

man i have a bad feeling bout this. it better be good


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Apr 5, 2008)

There's no way that this movie can be done straight--there's just too many things that won't transition to the format.  Honestly, the only way this would work is if Mel Brooks directed.


----------



## Proxy (Apr 5, 2008)

To all those who thought the movie would be better because of technology 

I will die once I watch that movie


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Apr 5, 2008)

Got Damn Party Over........
This movie will equal fail, & will probably make me cry when i see it.


----------



## Agitation (Apr 6, 2008)

This is going to give Dragonball a bad name.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 6, 2008)

i think its a little premature to make a judgement from this three pics where you can barely telll whats going on


----------



## Kameil (Apr 6, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> i think its a little premature to make a judgement from this three pics where you can barely telll whats going on


Three pics is all you need to acknowledge the fact that the movie will be truly and utterly labeled as shit.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 6, 2008)

Mukuro Rokudo said:


> Those in charge of the film obviously have shortsighted eyes in portraying DBZ according to  America... It has been the same formula filmmakers used over and over since Super Mario Bros.... They cannot make a Japanese made product localized to America very well. That is why this movie just plain fails....



And Japanese with even lower budget and worse actors could do there animes to real life movies better?


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 6, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> i think its a little premature to make a judgement from this three pics where you can barely telll whats going on



Well there are pictures in the Gallery. But you can tell by just how the settings look, how they make the characters look, ect.. that this movie will be far very very far from a fantasy or Sci-Fi epic, which DB/Z would need to be a good movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2008)

This has movie of the year written all over it.


----------



## Bender (Apr 6, 2008)

Snow said:


> lol I hope that's Mr. Popo.



If they wanted a Mr. Popo they should,ve chosen the  fat Persian dude from 300


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 6, 2008)

This will probably fall into the 'so bad it's good' category. It may not even do that, though.


----------



## Koi (Apr 7, 2008)

Mukuro Rokudo said:


> Those in charge of the film obviously have shortsighted eyes in portraying DBZ according to  America... It has been the same formula filmmakers used over and over since Super Mario Bros.... They cannot make a Japanese made product localized to America very well. That is why this movie just plain fails....



..But Super Mario Bros. was about Italians. 


Edit--
Whaaat.


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Apr 7, 2008)

^ why do they have to prove at being so inept in costumes...

*browsed gallery and just realised Chow Yun-Fatt will be in this movie*


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 7, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> ..But Super Mario Bros. was about Italians.
> 
> 
> Edit--
> Whaaat.



WTF IS THAT!!!!!!!?????


----------



## Koi (Apr 7, 2008)

PICCOLO. ;____;






Like, I don't even want to see the face. D:  What happened to the Piccolo we know and love?!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## crazymtf (Apr 7, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> PICCOLO. ;____;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Piccolo transformed into batman, haven't you been keeping up?


----------



## E (Apr 7, 2008)

i am ready for a shitfest


----------



## Koi (Apr 7, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Piccolo transformed into batman, haven't you been keeping up?



..Well, _that_ explains it.


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 7, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Piccolo transformed into batman, haven't you been keeping up?



That must explain why he is so serious.

*Joker Pun*


----------



## brighadyl (Apr 7, 2008)

This looks horrifying.  Could be worse, though...they could have signed Uwe Boll on as the director.


----------



## Roy (Apr 7, 2008)

lol ..


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 7, 2008)

Mukuro Rokudo said:


> Those in charge of the film obviously have shortsighted eyes in portraying DBZ according to  America... It has been the same formula filmmakers used over and over since Super Mario Bros.... They cannot make a Japanese made product localized to America very well. That is why this movie just plain fails....



japanese live action fails...hard


----------



## narutorulez (Apr 8, 2008)

I havent seen the pictures yet(seems the account on the site got suspended or something. would apreciate if someone would upload them some else where. I bet the movie will suck though


----------



## Parallax (Apr 8, 2008)

lol the pictures were taken down


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 8, 2008)

Looks like it's going to be something straight out of the 1980's-1990's... Should I submit myself to such torture?


----------



## shadow__nin (Apr 8, 2008)

Just went through a whole bottle of Visine and they still burn


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 8, 2008)

Was Piccolo supposed to be one of those gray monsters or something?


----------



## Angelus (Apr 9, 2008)

Elijah Snow said:


> lol the pictures were taken down



because the studio knows this movie will suck


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 9, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Was Piccolo supposed to be one of those gray monsters or something?



No he vomit and those things came alive.


----------



## Naruto Sensei (Apr 11, 2008)

I have a question.

Which movie will rate higher on the crap-o-meter, this DB movie or the Van-Damme Street Fighter Movie?


----------



## Jimin (Apr 11, 2008)

Why don't any of the links work? I still have not seen one freaking screen.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 11, 2008)

Removed by request from studio. Anyone save em?


----------



## Bender (Apr 12, 2008)

^ Are you kidding me?

If I saved those pictures I can guarantee you I would not get good sleep at all

Also why is Chow-Yun-Fat playing Master Roshi?

Whatever happened to American old men being the perv?

Shit, they shoulda made Stan-Lee play Master Roshi 

If anything he's the best candidate for perverted old man.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 12, 2008)

Saw Goku, does indeed look ultra lame.


----------

